# Holster Cleaning Question



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

This question may seem odd, but...

Is there any way to clean the inside of a leather holster...? When I take my gun out of my holster there is somekind of "film/oil/dirt/something" that I have to clean off the gun before putting the gun away. I'm sure it's gun oil related... it's just getting worse....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have gotten that from every leather holster I have ever used. I always assumed it was either gun oil, or just something that comes off from the inside of the holster. My current Bianchi holster does it when I carry my P99c, and I've had Galco holsters that did the same thing.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If the holster is lined with suede, just brush it out occasionally with a small suede brush. If it's hard to get inside the holster, use part of a clean t-shirt or rag and pull it through the holster to get debris out of the nap of the suede.

If it is unlined, you can treat the inside with a good leather cleaner/conditioner. Galco sells it, as do many holster makers. Or you can go to the local leather or tack shop and get Apple or Lexol brand cleaners, which work just as well. Just rub some of the cleaner into the leather and wipe away the excess with a rag.


----------

